# Anyone else have a fish chair?



## matt-the-geek (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey so my roomie thinks I'm rather crazy, because I have planted a chair right in front of my tank for the sole purpose of watching my fish, and its always there, I just wanted to know if anyone else had a "fish chair" and if they wanted to share a picture of it just for laughs. And so I know i'm not crazy...


----------



## Mikey13 (Apr 1, 2008)

Not for my livingroom tank, but for the ones in the basement, i have extra kitchen chairs in front of a planted 27long/15 frytank, and another chair between a 20long and 115 African. A fella needs to be comfortable when observing the fishies! Besides....it's more settling to them in my opinion, because you're not moving around or bobbing all over the place.


----------



## HondaKid (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't have a "permanent" chair in front of the tanks, but I do pull up a stool every now and again and just watch.

Non-fish folks just don't understand! LOL :thumb:


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a love seat in front on mine. It's a good place to have a talk with my son.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Got a 180gal beside the dining table, so 4-6 chairs there depending on who's here. My red devil tank in the corner between the love seat and couch so when wife's watching TV I'm watching the fish. Fry tank rack in computer room, or computer in fishroom? I usually play some MP3's and turn the chair around and watch the babies.


----------



## rpc07 (Feb 6, 2009)

My tank is right next to my computer so all i have to do is turn my head to the left, usually ill put my feet up on the computer desk and enjoy for a while. and my fry tank is next tot he cound in the living room.


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a chair. I find the show going on in the tank is usually better than what might be on TV.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

My show tank is next to my dining room table. It is usually a big hit, and people always pick the 2 chairs facing the tank.

In my fish room (basement :lol: ) I have a small stool that I usually use for watching the fish behavior. I'm attempting to breed and my fish always drop what they are doing and greet me when I come into the room. After sitting for a few minutes, they forget I am there and resume their other activities.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah I have a swivel chair here in my den where my fish tanks are so I just spin around and bam I'm in there watching the action. opcorn:


----------



## TeteRouge (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, yea! Mine is a comfy antique wicker/rattan chair that sits next to the tank in the living room, and I pull it up in front of it. My sofa is only 4 feet away as well. I'm watching the rummys play in the PH current right now, looking at TV and reading CF during adverts :lol:


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

All my tanks tend to sit on low units like sideboards, so I just sit on the floor, crossed legged and watch... like a small child


----------



## Wiley (Jan 19, 2009)

im with you.. i have my computer chair right next to my tank... i used to have my tank on top of my dresser which was kind of high to see from my chair.. so i built a stand and moved my tank so it would be at eye level while sitting in my chair next to it...


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

We are all addicted! lol


----------



## matt-the-geek (Jul 8, 2009)

Ha ha I'm very happy to see that I'm not alone. If my friends call me crazy again I'll just show them this thread.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Trust me my friends are haters as well lol!!!!!!! All though when they stop over they are like wow your fish are so cool but you know friends like to bust your stones


----------



## binro01 (Nov 25, 2008)

Not a great pic but, I too have a fish chair. I have a glider that my wife bought me at a garage sale.


----------



## matt-the-geek (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice Binro, mine is also a glider. Nothing like gliding in total relaxation while watching the fishies swim.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

my 75 is right in my living room between couches :thumb: .....u may be able to tell from the avatar.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

guilty *** got a rocking chair *** worn out


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

We have a fish couch! 

It's opposite the 125g, with a coffee table for putting the feet up on. One of the 75g's sits lengthwise beside the couch, so you can lay on the couch and watch the severums. The computer sits next to the 125g, so everyone drops by that end of the tank to visit while I work. :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Sweet! :thumb:


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

My tank is in my room so i just watch my tank all the time! and i also have one of those game rocking chairs in there and my cat sits in the chair watching the fish all the time!


----------



## mncherie1 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have my 55 and 29 in my bedroon, so they usually swim me to sleep. My living room chair is the floor, so I am eyelevel. :lol:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

^ you are addicted mncherie1 lol


----------



## mncherie1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmmm....ok I admit it :lol: 
It is nice just to roll over and watch them right from bed. You should try it.


----------



## RYANMCCANNA (Jul 15, 2009)

i set my 55 gal mix tank up so i can watch it while i lay in bed. i also have a big couch that has a great veiw and my computer sits right next it my tank so all i have to do is turn my head and gaze.... lol


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Hahahahahah most random topic EVER!!!

My 75g tank is at the end of my bed, 28g is next to my gaming chair, and my 20g long is next to the computer. So I guess I have fish chairs/beds that I usefor other things as well. I think I have a pretty good setup in my room for viewing my fish, so I'll try to take some pictures tomorrow just for fun.


----------



## matt-the-geek (Jul 8, 2009)

You know back in the day when I was younger and started with a ten gallon I had it directly next to my bed. I had actually replaced my nightstand with it so i could watch it whilst I laid. Now that I think about it I kinda miss that, makes me want to do it again.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

I've got a man-cliner (a raggedy old recliner my wife won't allow in the house :lol: ) in my fishroom. I can see all of the racks to my left & right , one side of a short rack in front of me and the upper section of a tall rack behind that one. Sometimes I sit down for just a few minutes to drink a cup of coffee---next thing I know I'm late for work :lol:


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

yep. :lol:


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

nick a said:


> I've got a man-cliner (a raggedy old recliner my wife won't allow in the house :lol: ) in my fishroom. I can see all of the racks to my left & right , one side of a short rack in front of me and the upper section of a tall rack behind that one. Sometimes I sit down for just a few minutes to drink a cup of coffee---next thing I know I'm late for work :lol:


same here only happens with more than just work....put me in front of my tanks and it takes a slap in the face to get my attention.


----------



## matt-the-geek (Jul 8, 2009)

I forgot to mention, I also have a betta in a 2 gallon bowl right next to my monitor, I've died on world of warcraft several times because I get distracted by him.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

matt-the-geek said:


> I forgot to mention, I also have a betta in a 2 gallon bowl right next to my monitor, I've died on world of warcraft several times because I get distracted by him.


lol :lol: i effin hate that game.....some of my friends are absolutely obbsessed and never leave the computer


----------



## matt-the-geek (Jul 8, 2009)

Ha ya that happens to a lot of people, some of my friends too actually. But if you have self control then its an awesome game to play. Plus my GF keeps me in check


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a great view of most of my tanks from the sofa in the livingroom. It's a small livingroom with the 55g. tank on the opposing wall from the sofa. On the same side of the room is a stand with a 29g. tank on top and a 20g.L. tank on the bottom. I do sit on the floor in front of the bottom 20g.L.tank at times and there is a recliner next to the 55g. tank that's good for a more close up view of it.

On a stand in the kitchen (that I can see from the kitchen table) is a 10g. fry tank and two little 1.5g. tanks.

I've often though I'd like a tank in the bedroom but how much would it really be viewed in there and doing water changes in there really doesn't appeal to me.

I use to have one of the 1.5g. tanks, that I used as a first stage fry tank, next to the computer but didn't like doing water changes there either so moved it to the kitchen.


----------

